# My new Carry gun



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been searching for a carry gun and I think this is finally the one. Holds 13 rounds of 380, made by Beretta and Browning. It is about the size of a sig 938. Grips wider and tad longer. but they fit my hands well. Slide is very smooth. Would still like to have night sights. Might look into having those installed.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> I've been searching for a carry gun and I think this is finally the one. Holds 13 rounds of 380, made by Beretta and Browning. It is about the size of a sig 938. Grips wider and tad longer. but they fit my hands well. Slide is very smooth. Would still like to have night sights. Might look into having those installed.


How much did it set ya back???


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice looking gun.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Is that the one with a mile and a half trigger pull?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

My buddy had one, really liked it. One of the few 380s that is pleasant to shoot.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> Is that the one with a mile and a half trigger pull?


nooo, only a mile.. 

Cant believe Fin Feather has a magazine for it today.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice pistol. Have never owned one but have looked them over at shows. Well made and should be very
dependable.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Drm50 said:


> Very nice pistol. Have never owned one but have looked them over at shows. Well made and should be very
> dependable.


Ditto!
A buddy of mine has one. Have shot it and handled a few others over the years. I see no difference as far as having a longer trigger than most any other DA/SA pistol. I'll say they are balanced very well and are a pure pleasure to shoot with very minimal recoil.
The ones I've seen had fit and finish that was excellent.


----------

